# Anyone Watch The Eclipse?



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Was just curious if anyone got to see the eclipse last night?

I was not able to get my camera working for the beginning of it as we watched the moon start to hide, but did get it working to grab a couple just before it was completely covered and then a couple during it and one or two as i was just starting to pass.

Here are some of the photos that I got.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting the photos. I forgot to go out and look. I did read were the moon was red. Pretty.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, you were so lucky to see it. I set the alarm to get up but it was too overcast.


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

It was cloudy & drizzly here - so couldn't see anything. You got some great pictures-thanks for sharing.
Carol Z


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures - it was cloudy down here, too.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Heather these are so beautiful!!! What lense did you use? I wanted to try to get pictures. Fell asleep, I am getting old! Beautiful pictures.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow...great pics! I missed the whole thing


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks guys :redface: I was determined to stay up and watch it, I always seem to miss them or it is too cloudy here. We were suppose to be getting some rain and snow, but I guess the storm either moved north or south of us, so lucky for me it cleared up just in time


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Heather these are so beautiful!!! What lense did you use? I wanted to try to get pictures. Fell asleep, I am getting old! Beautiful pictures.


I was using my Canon 70-200 lens with my Canon 40D


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cool pictures! No eclipse here... it was snowing.


----------

